# Soil test results - low pH. How to apply lime?



## ludawg23 (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi all,

6B here and received my first soil test results and my pH is currently at 5.6.

The local co-op recommends putting down 75lbs of calcitic lime per 1K square feet and my front yard is 2K square feet.

With this totaling 225lbs of lime over my yard, my question is, how should I be spreading this out?

I was able to purchase a 50lb bag of lime over the weekend but can I just spread the entire bag over the lawn now and do the rest gradually over the rest of the fall or should this be a long term amendment?

I am currently in DAG 10 and the lawn is growing in nicely if that makes any difference to my plans. TIA.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Do 50 lb per 1000 sq ft in November before the ground freezes. Do the other 25 lb per 1000 sq ft in the spring.


----------



## ludawg23 (Aug 10, 2020)

thank you!


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@Virginiagal the calcitic lime I bought (https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sta-Green-...,pelletized limestone with increased calcium.) says to only apply 10lb/k. Waypoint told me to apply 50lb/k also but I worry about going over manufacturers application rates.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Follow the bag rate.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes, for the fast acting lime, follow the bag rate. At 10 lb/1000 sq ft and two applications a year, it will take you 4 years. It may be possible to get regular calcitic lime that is not fast acting. You can apply that in larger quantities.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@Virginiagal I think you can apply every 4-6 months so 3 times a year. These box store calcitic limes dont really give you that much info on how often you can apply.

You have a brand of calcitic that can be applied in larger quantities?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Big box stores are limited in selections. If there are farm supply stores in your area or businesses catering to turfgrass, you might find it there. If your soil is not high in magnesium, you could use dolomitic lime, which is easy to find and can be applied 50 lb/1000 sq ft. The fast acting lime is fine to use. It just takes more applications.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm on the lower end of the "optimum" range for Mg @ 139ppm so I probably shouldn't add anymore.

Ca/Mg = 5.3 and it should be more towards 7:1 so using calcitic will hopefully raise the Ca for me


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

@mjh648 I thought I was talking to the original poster but I see you're someone else. I don't know how much lime you need. The original poster needed 75 lb/000 sq ft. Dolomitic has both calcium and magnesium. I wouldn't worry too much about balances. But staying around the optimum level is good, not too much, not too little.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

pH isnt enough to know whether you should apply lime, what kind, and how much.

Could be a Ca deficiency, could be Mg, etc.

They should have recommended the type of lime as well, some have higher application rates than others.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@HoosierLawnGnome waypoint doesn't recommend the type unfortunately.


----------



## ludawg23 (Aug 10, 2020)

rutgers co-op recommended 75lbs of calcitic lime per 1K in my report. Will check bag rate tomorrow to see if it says anything.


----------

